# Is National Insurance number required for Indian immigrant for the 1st year?



## ramkris (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am in the UK on Tier 2 (ICT - Long Term Staff) visa. Just arrived.
I have not yet registered for my national insurance. (Have to do soon)

I have come across the following info, based on which I need to confirm if I submit my P-46 without the national insurance number (as I dont have one), will I be still eligible for the tax exemption for the 1st year of my employment in UK.

"It is important to note that currently Indian expats in UK are exempted from NI contribution for the first 52 weeks. All onsite employees in UK are entitled to a tax exemption on 650 GBP per month on their overseas allowance. However, if you do not submit P-46 form (both the pages filled), your salary will be taxed at a higher rate."

Expecting reply please...

Thanks
Ram


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

Tax and national insurance are two different things and everyone must pay it if they earn over the thresholds.

ETA Actually found this http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/nic/work/ni-uk.htm

_Employees

The basic rule is that anyone coming to the UK to work is required to register for a National Insurance number and pay National Insurance contributions from the outset. If you are not covered by one of the agreements with EEA countries (including Switzerland) or by a Reciprocal Agreement on Social Security that the UK has with certain other countries, there are certain exemptions:
Foreign employer sending employee to UK

National Insurance contributions are not payable for the first 52 weeks starting from the first Sunday after the employee arrives in the UK for an employee where all the following apply:

not normally living or working in the UK
who has been sent to work here temporarily by an overseas employer
the employer has a place of business outside the UK even if the employer also has a place of business in the UK
the employee continues to work for the overseas employer_


But tax and NI are still separate. You will pay higher rate tax if you do not have a tax code.


----------



## ramkris (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Shel,

Thanks for the reply...

But my query is more specifically about "...exempted from NI contribution for the first 52 weeks".

Do I have to pay NI contribution for first 52 weeks if I do not mention my NI number (& I dont have one) in P-46.

- Ram


----------



## ramkris (Jun 20, 2013)

To be more clear,
My employer has proper tax code. But I do not have NI number.


----------



## pkpksd (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a similar query...Just to be clear.. I will be moving from India on an Intra company Transfer to UK long term tier 2 visa.. Is NI still applicable for the first year? I ask this as some of my firnds on similar visa claimed they did not have to pay for first 52 weeks..


----------

